# Any hope?



## meadowrose (May 4, 2008)

My family has talked about moving to Mexico for awhile. I don't think my parents will ever take the leap (my father is originally from Morelia but my mother wants to stay in America). I've been contemplating going myself.

However, I don't think there's any hope. I'm a homeschool graduate, I'm not in college, and I'm starting a volunteer position at a local hospital. I don't think there would be any jobs I could do in Mexico (that would be somewhat decently) due to my lack of experience. My goal right now is to be a dental assistant, and then eventually a dental hygienist, but I'm guessing the laws about that sort of thing are different in Mexico.

Does anyone have advice?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

If your father was born in MX, you should have or be able to get MX citizenship. There are lots of schools here at low cost where you can get the dental training you need to follow your plan. People in health professions here don't generally make great money in MX, but some do.

The state you now live in should be able to issue some kind of certification of your high school education equivalency, which the advanced schools in MX will need to allow you into their institution. Get several copies of that certification, as well as copies of your birth certificate, and get all of them certified with an Apostille through your state's Secretary of State.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As a Mexican citizen, you would have the right to work; which you would not have without special immigration permission on your visa. That visa would have financial requirements that you probably don't meet. So, get your Mexican citizenship with your, and your father's documents, at the nearest Mexican consulate. Polish your Spanish, so that you are fully fluent, and you should be ready.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

meadowrose said:


> My family has talked about moving to Mexico for awhile. I don't think my parents will ever take the leap (my father is originally from Morelia but my mother wants to stay in America). I've been contemplating going myself.
> 
> However, I don't think there's any hope. I'm a homeschool graduate, I'm not in college, and I'm starting a volunteer position at a local hospital. I don't think there would be any jobs I could do in Mexico (that would be somewhat decently) due to my lack of experience. My goal right now is to be a dental assistant, and then eventually a dental hygienist, but I'm guessing the laws about that sort of thing are different in Mexico.
> 
> Does anyone have advice?


When I went into the Airforce in the mid-80's they guaranteed the job you selected. Might still, and they do have dental technicians. You could get the training you need on Uncle Sam's dime, and either leave to pursue a civilian career or stay in to get a pension. Benefit of that is if you choose to move to Mexico you'd have an income which would make it easier to get by if you do have citizenship and can work legally there. Good luck!


----------

